# Rang



## ravneet_sb (Nov 21, 2011)

"RANG"

Written below is personal experience and documented
THought cab be interacted, rejected/commented or accepted


In human contest
Cause "Duality"
"Inferiority"& "Superiority"
"Anxiety" & "Depression"

"Rang" word has many perspective in "GURU's BANI"

One perspective which relates to physical body color

"Gora" "white" / "Savla" or "Medium" / "Dark" or "Kaala"

European  Asian and African has region relevance also


Many fall prey of racial discrimination.
"Melonine" chemical responsible for pigment color regulates tone with exposure to sunlight

Body color tone belongs to nature  

"Body" needs limited exposure of light

"Light" required inside body needs control for its biochemical balance

"Body" receiving more sunlight are dark in color

"Body" receiving medium sunlight are medium in color

"Body" receiving less sunlight are light in color

and has variance with region  

If European moves to Asian and African Region

They have to use "Sun Creams" to protect there skin when exposed to 
sunlight, even player use that.

When this natural activity is disrupted 
it cause disease "Phulwari" or "White Pigmentation"

People who have racial discrimination and long for fair color
applying creams/ointments for fairness are unaware 
about cause of nature

Kudrat Ke Sab Bande
Ek Noor Te Sab Jag Upjeya
Kaun Bhale Kaun Mande 

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa
Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh


----------



## Ambarsaria (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: "rang"*

ravneet_sb ji I highly recommend and suggest you pay attention to "Mahan Kosh" for posting in Gurmat Vichhar and then elaborate like above.  For example,

*ਰੰਗ/ Raang*  is described as,

*[SIZE=-1]SGGS Gurmukhi-Gurmukhi Dictionary[/SIZE]* [SIZE=-0] (1) ਪ੍ਰਕਾਰ। (2) ਪ੍ਰੇਮ, ਲਗਨ। (3) ਖੁਸ਼ੀਆਂ, ਮੌਜ, ਮੇਲਾ, ਅਨੰਦ। (4) ਵਰਣ, ਰੰਗ।  (5) ਚੋਜ। (6) ਮੌਜ, ਮਸਤੀ, ਮਗਨਤਾ। (7) ਸ਼ੋਭਾ (ਮਹਾਨਕੋਸ਼)। (8) ਕੰਗਾਲ, ਰੰਕ। (9)  ਅਨੰਦੀ, ਮੌਜ/ਅਨੰਦ ਕਰਨ ਵਾਲਾ। ਉਦਾਹਰਣ: ਅਨਿਕ ਮਾਇਆ ਰੰਗ ਤਿਖ ਨ ਬੁਝਾਵੈ॥ {ਗਉ ੫, ਸੁਖ  ੨, ੨:੫ (264)}। ਅਨਿਕ ਰੰਗ ਬਹੁ ਤਰੰਗ ਸਰਬ ਕੋ [/SIZE] 
*[SIZE=-1]SGGS Gurmukhi-English Dictionary[/SIZE]* [SIZE=-0]* P. n.   Colour, P. v. to dye, to colour *[/SIZE] [SIZE=-1]
SGGS Gurmukhi-English Data provided by  Harjinder Singh Gill, Santa Monica, CA, USA.[/SIZE]  
*[SIZE=-1]English Translation[/SIZE]* [SIZE=-0]* n.m colour, hue, complesion; dye, paint, colourant, colouring  colouration; in cards, suit, trump suit; fig. condition, state,  situation, circumstance; enjoyment, merriment, love, pleasure. *[/SIZE]  
*[SIZE=-1]Mahan Kosh Encyclopedia[/SIZE]* [SIZE=-0] ਸੰ. रङ्क. {ਸੰਗ੍ਯਾ}. ਆਨੰਦ ਖ਼ੁਸ਼ੀ. "ਮਨਿ ਬਿਲਾਸ ਬਹੁ ਰੰਗ ਘਣਾ". (ਸ੍ਰੀ ਮਃ ੫)। (2)  ਤਮਾਸ਼ੇ ਦੀ ਥਾਂ. ਥੀਏਟਰ. ਰੰਗਸ਼ਾਲਾ. "ਰੰਗ ਤੁਰੰਗ ਗਰੀਬ ਮਸਤ ਸਭੁ ਲੋਕ ਸਿਧਾਸੀ". (ਵਾਰ  ਮਾਰੂ ੨. ਮਃ ੫) ਰੰਗਸ਼ਾਲਾ (ਤਮਾਸ਼ੇ ਦੀ ਥਾਂ), ਤੁਰੰਗ (ਜੇਲ), ਹਲੀਮ ਅਤੇ ਅਹੰਕਾਰੀ ਸਭ  ਨਾਸ਼ਵਾਨ ਹਨ. ਦੇਖੋ, ਤੁਰੰਗ ੪। (3) ਰਾਂਗਾ. ਕਲੀ। (4) ਜੰਗ ਦੀ ਥਾਂ। (5) ਪ੍ਰੇਮ.  ਅਨੁਰਾਗ। (6) ਸ਼ੋਭਾ. "ਰੰਗ ਰਸਾ ਤੂੰ ਮਨਹਿ ਅਧਾਰੁ". (ਗਉ ਮਃ ੫)। (7) ਫ਼ਾ. __ ਵਰਣ.  ਲਾਲ ਪੀਲਾ ਆਦਿ.¹ "ਰੰਗਿ ਰੰਗੀ ਰਾਮ ਅਪਨੈ ਕੈ". (ਧਨਾ ਮਃ ੫) ਪ੍ਰੇਮਰੂਪ ਰੰਗ ਵਿੱਚ  ਰੰਗੀ. ਇੱਥੇ ਰੰਗ ਦੇ ਦੋ ਅਰਥ ਹਨ। (8) ਖੇਲ. ਲੀਲਾ। (9) ਨੇਕੀ। (10) ਅਰੋਗਤਾ.  ਤਨਦੁਰੁਸਤੀ। (11) ਧਨ. ਸੰਪਦਾ. "ਰੰਗ ਰੂਪ ਰਸ ਬਾਦਿ". (ਵਾਰ ਗਉ ੨. ਮਃ ੫)। (12)  ਲਾਭ. ਨਫਾ। (13) ਰੰਕ ਦੀ ਥਾਂ ਭੀ ਰੰਗ ਸ਼ਬਦ ਆਇਆ ਹੈ. "ਰੰਗ ਰਾਇ ਸੰਚਹਿ ਬਿਖਮਾਇਆ".  (ਮਃ ੪. ਵਾਰ ਸਾਰ) [¹ਪ੍ਰਧਾਨ ਸੱਤ ਰੰਗ ਹਨ- ਨੀਲਾ, ਪੀਲਾ, ਹਰਾ, ਕਾਲਾ, ਨਰੰਜੀ,  ਵਨਫ਼ਸੋਈ ਅਤੇ ਸਰਦਈ.] [/SIZE] [SIZE=-1]
Mahan Kosh data provided by Bhai Baljinder Singh (RaraSahib Wale);  See http://www.ik13.com[/SIZE]  
_____________________________________________________________________

It is available at srigranth.org

Humbly submitted.

Sat Sri Akal.


----------



## findingmyway (Nov 22, 2011)

Ambarsaria ji, 
It would be more constructive if you post your understanding of the Mahan Kosh interpretation in your own words in English and how it should be applied to our undertsanding of gurbani.


----------



## Kanwaljit.Singh (Nov 22, 2011)

In simple terms, like Ambarsaria ji pointed out, rang is just a color.

But in real life, rang is what spectrum of light is reflected back. If you wear a blue shirt, then the fabric is absorbing all other colors of spectrum and reflecting only blue. Which is what we see. (I don't know if this is a scientific fact or a theoretical model)

When we fall in love with Waheguru, we are colored in His Rang (color). And no matter what anyone says or does to us, we always reflect the color of Waheguru (which I believe is to be Truth, Gursikhi Jiwan and Bhau/Prem for Waheguru).


----------

